# Off-topic, but...



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I was thinking, ChristinaRoss had made that cool topic where we got to know everyone better...so I want to make a topic where we learn about your other pets (if any)!


As for me, apart from my 7 bettas, I have a cat named Smokey. He's 10 years old now. My sister and I had to beg forever to get him, he's our first pet (though I take care of him the most). I couldn't bring him with me to Ottawa because my aunt is allergic, so he's with my family like usual. 
Personality-wise, he's a huge grouch, hates people, and is sooo lazy...lol. 
Here he is sleeping on my $5 bill:









My sister also has a Golden Retriever named May. She's only a year old now. I don't like dogs much, but she's very sweet and friendly. 

I don't have any photos of her on my laptop, but here's a video my sister took of her playing in our pool. She's afraid of going in the water, but she likes to play on the steps. Lol.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You're going to make me take pictures of every single one of my animals  Hold on... it'll be a couple of minutes XD


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

I have currently five pets.
I have my two dogs,
Molly and Terry.
Molly is a boston terrierxchihuahua cross, she looks much more like a chihuahua, and Terry is her son.
They are, uhm, loud, and enjoy escaping our yard.
I have a turtle, dubbed Turtsie by my little brother.
She is constantly trying to escape out of her tank, and likes to run around in the front yard.
And, as you know, I have my two fish, Pickle and Nenet.
Im sure you know enough about them, so Im not really going to say anything x3


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I have 3 indoor cats and 4 outdoor cats. I can't post pictures of them all because the 4 outdoor cats I have pics of - but I can't tell them all apart without looking at their neck for a white spot. The mom cat (named Mama) is solid black with a limp. She has 3 girls: Lovey (the heavier of the 3 girls and has a small white patch on her neck), Sassy (the skinner of the 3 who walks with a strut and has a white line on her neck...her nickname is Superstar lol), and June Bug (who is solid black and petit and has a distinctive meow). The three indoor cats are Grey (obviously gray and white), Princess (black and white...Grey's sister), and Squeaky (solid black...very grouchy!). And then I have two others I don't have pics of who come and go ... but we claim as our own named Tigger and Brutus 

This is the cat family lol. 








Mama and I think Lovey







Grey who usually lays in positions like this.







Princess







Grey again - he loves the camera.







Squeaky.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

This is Loki, my baby <3 He's a cornsnake, but I'm not sure what his morph (color pattern) is, yet. He's got a tiny bit of orange on his head, which I find adorable  I love to hold him, and he slithers through my fingers without stopping. He's sweet, nicer than my cat, lol! He's never bitten me, though he tried to when he first got home, haha. I don't think he will, though, unless I provoke him. He's a very calm, gentle snake. He's had about 5 names so far, but I'm pretty sure Loki is final. Not sure if it's a boy or girl yet, lol. Whether boy or girl, it'll still be Loki.


















---

This is Flash, my step dad's ball python. He's huge, and might be getting a new home soon. I love snakes, but Flash rubs me wrong ): I guess I just don't like the look of the python and boas. 
He's about 12 years old, and about 4 feet long, which isn't very long now that I think about it. Loki will probably get bigger 









---

This is Fuzzy, the ninja cat of our family. If it's possible for him to get there, he'll do it. A couple of times he's woken me up in the morning, meowing to get in. Oh, and he was on the roof. With no way to get up there. Not even a tree. Yeah. Also, his eyes always shine different colors. Always. Once is green, the other is yellow. One is blue, one is red. One is green, one is red. It drives me nuts, lol.









---

This is Duke, our black lab. He's a nut. Case closed. Chocolate? Doesn't stop him. He ate a 5 pound box of brownies once, and most he got was an upset stomach. By the by, he got it from a cupboard. Yup, he's ninja too.









---

This is Shaddow, techinically my cat, but I'm pretty sure he hates me ;D He came from my dads, and is the grandson of Simba, son of Lance and Katrina, a couple of cats who lived with my dad. I'm pretty sure he's inbred, his parents being brother and sister. He's not the brightest, but boy is he pretty. It's physically impossible to get good pictures of him, but boy I wish I could. Here he is stuffing his face, his favorite thing to do. I couldn't get him to look up, so you'll have to deal with this xD









---


Not pictured is Freckles, my black and white female kitty. She's outside right now, and I don't feel like going out into the cold to find her. She's given us plenty of scares while we've had her, and we love her. Just recently we thought we would have to euthanize her, since she seems to be very sick. She eats and she eats, but she never gains weight. She urinates blood, and is very thin. Thankfully, though, she's getting better! She still eats and eats, but she's gaining weight again  She no longer urinates blood, and she's back to her usual irritable self. When I think of cranky old lady, I think of Freckles, lol.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable cats! I'd be scared to walk by your house of Friday the 13th


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Lol yeah we get stuff said all the time. People always bring up the superstitious aspect of them. We have never not had black cats. We had two that passed away a year and a half ago (give or take) and that's when the 4 outdoor girls came lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh gosh. I can't even FIT all my cats onto this page!!! They are outdoor cats. They live a good life on our farm.  

Well, to make you guys melt from cuteness..... here are some babies!!









OK, here goes. 

Peach Pot








Buffy








Daisy








Tuffy








Tiago








Luna








Gretl









That is all for now. We have more then that though!! Gotta give some away. 

And of course, my beloved poodle, Joey!!!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Oh and the snake freaks me out. Idk I could keep a snake... it doesn't bite? But I love the cats and dogs guys. They are all so adorable. And the turtle too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All the cats are pretty!! CodeRed, your corn snake is smaller than I thought he'd be. He's cute...for a snake! lol I don't much care for pythons. I wonder if you posted in the reptile section if anyone can tell you what sex it is.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, no. Loki and Flash have never bitten anyone.  They're both very gentle, though I have more experience with Loki at the moment. So far, he hasn't even hissed at me.

Edit: Unfortunately, it's nearly impossible to figure out what gender it is unless you get... kind of personal with him ;x I'd like him to be older before I do anything like that, lol. Besides, it can be dangerous for the snake, so I'll wait until he's not a fragile. Good idea though. Maybe I'll try that to figure out what color pattern he is.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Well I have 2 cats, tabbies Gabby and Suzie, and I have 2 dogs Bruno a Welsh Terrier and Harvey a retired racer Greyhound. I also have 2 foster kittens Randy and Amber, and have fostered 7 litters of kittens so far this year! Whew!

@Codered-For sexing cornsnakes if you're going to do it by everting the hemipenes, it should be done when they are young, but only by someone experienced. If you're going to probe(which should also be done by someone experienced) you want to wait until they're a little bit older. He looks like a normal to me, but their true colors don't really show until they're older. I used to have several cornsnakes and a ball python myself


----------



## Puremuttz (Nov 6, 2009)

My other pets....

Martha - 5 year old gray tabby female. She's moody but sweet when she wants to be. Adopted her from the rescue I volunteered with, because no one was showing interest in her.









Jethro - 9 year old brown & white tabby male. He was a stray that wandered onto our patio and never left. He is attached to me but is cautious of my husband, and completely afraid of guests. ((Picture is from when he was still a stray. He's a slimmer, indoor-only cat now. LOL))









My trio of rats: Johnny, Nigel, and Shadow. Two males and a spayed female. Shadow is the mostly white one, and the female of the group. They are all about to turn 2 years old in December (which makes them seniors).









And an extra of Shadow, just because everyone seems to find her pretty adorable, even if they don't like rats.  She's from a breeder, but I adopted her. She's a dumbo earred possum-marked rat. Makes her stand out from my two standard earred, black hooded boys.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww Martha is such a cutie, I have a soft spot for the tabby girls. I found my girl Gabby after someone dumped her and her litter of kittens behind my work, and then I adopted Suzie when she came in to my work (vet hospital) to be spayed from the local animal control.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics of the cats and rats. The pic of Shadow is so cute!!!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

Cute idea for a thread! Everyone's animals are cute, and very nice snake codered, I always liked snakes, but never kept anything more than those garden snakes! lol

Here's my Baby, he's back home though :-(
Unfortunately, the military doesn't let you bring along animals at first! 
But someday when I have a place I'm bringing him out here :-D Bet he'd love the new fish!!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh I love this post! I wish I could post photos, but right now descriptions will have to do.

I have my two bettas of course, Noel and Toby.

I have an almost 11-year-old lab/husky cross named Abby that we've had since she was 8 weeks old. Our cats love to rub on her. She's not in very good shape, she's been injured soooo many times. She's a good old farm dog.

Sweetheart Lucy, aka Sweetie, is my darling Appaloosa mare. She's kind of a red dun, mostly white with red freckles, red ears, red on her face, and some of her legs. I've used her for gaming for two years but she is getting too old and sore for that, so she'll just be my trail horse and maybe some cow stuff since she likes that. 

Winnie the Pooh aka Winnie is my miniature horse. She is brown/tan with a cream colored mane and tail. She loves hugs and is way smarter than any horse should be. Winnie can also be a brat and escapes the fence whenever she wants, but I love her anyways.

We also keep my friend's two horses for them, Honey and Tinkerbell.

And my cats.. (I love all the cat posts on here!) 
Iceman and Summer are our two indoor cats. Iceman is a grey medium-hair with stunning green eyes, Summer is a pure white short hair with green eyes. (they may be related)

Tarragon and Shiloh are the outdoor cats. Tarragon is an orange longhair and she likes to have her belly rubbed. Shiloh is my baby, a brownish shorthair who jumps on me if he wants to be held and I don't pick him up. 

Anyways, that's all of them.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I love all the cats. I can't say it enough. I like dogs too - but no offense to the dog owners ... I am just a cat person. I do find dogs cute though  The rats a week ago I would have gone omg to. But in my behavior modification class we are currently training a rat to do things. This is the rat before she fell asleep against me last week during lecture 









It made me want some of my own - they are pretty adorable lil things lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have heard that rats are wonderful pets. They're very social and gentle.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

This one will sit on my professor shoulder during class. She is very active and quick.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

cool thread. 
Lets see....I have 2 rabbits,Rascal and Binky. 2 guinea pigs,Piggy and Whiskers. 2 gerbils,Mocha and Fawn. 1 chinese hamster,Rambo. 3 male rats,Quil,Embry and Jacob (twilight..hehe) 2 cats,Baby and Sweetie. And of course lots of fishies.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have any other pets besides my bettas but here is Gertie, one of the dogs I pet sit for. She's half Yorkie and half schnauzer.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ooh I love Gertie the um...... Schnorkie?? 

We had miniature Schnauzers when I lived at home with my parents and they are the sweetest most loyal dogs.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

now thats some AWESOME pets.............i of course have my 62 (at the moment) bettas, a community tank and i have 3 outside cats that have adopted ME. theres a mama and 2 babies, they of course came to the right house, just knowing im an animal person. i dont let them in the house, i dont want my baby squeezing and pinching them , lol maybe when he gets older and understands more how to be gentle,lol

hubby has decided he wants a cockatoo so im looking into getting one from a rescue agency, we will see

and im thinking about getting some hermit crabs instead of a turtle........they would quickly outgrow the 20 gallon i had planned for them, i dont want to have to rehome them, so ive changed my mind in getting them.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

ChristinaRoss, get that momma kitty and those kittens spayed/neutered! There are tons of low cost spay/neuter clinics all across the country, some places will even do it for free.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Omg! So many cute cat pictures...I am such a sucker for cats...

And of course, everyone else has very nice pets. I love the look of greyhounds. Borzois are my favourite breed.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya i know, im looking into getting them fixed


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't mean to sound crazy, but working at a vet and a shelter I see the result of all those unwanted litters


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

okay here are my pets: we have my two kitties willie (the gray fat lard male) and luther (the other fat male, but he watches my goldfish AKA kitty TV, and runs around the house with willie like a madman) the brown white, and black dog is my sweet but naughty Bell (the well word for female dog through and through) mulligan (the super mellow fat head) dugan (the high strung but sweet loving hearted puppy) so here they are enjoy

a word of advice the ages are soooo off, yes my dad is giving mulligan a sip of beer (don't ask), and dugan is playing with my aunt's dog dugan is the one with the red collar, and the bigger one.. also I have my 4 awsome Bettas too


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I have one kitty, my beautiful Hermione Junior. We just call her Junior. And I don't know if this counts but I recently acquired a Sea-Monkey colony.

Here's Junior when she was a baby:










And here's a pic I took five minutes ago:










And here are my Sea-Monkeys:


----------



## PetsGalore (Oct 22, 2009)

Other than my 3 bettas which I haven't taken pictures of and shown everyone on here. I own 2 cats and 2 dogs. My first dog I got fully in my name and everything from the breeder at 10 years old. He is a purebred Shetland Sheepdog (Blue Merle) his full name is Mystic's Pepper Shaker but we just call him Pepper of course hahah. He is still around and kicking at the age of 8 but he is starting to show signs of deafness and sore joints. My second dog is a lab cross with what were guessing is german shepherd. She was found on the side of the road with her sister in a box. It was a cold February day when I was on my drive home from Jasper. I have had her since Feb of 2009 and she is about 10 months now. Must of been the runt of the litter as well as she is def not showing the sizes of a proper lab nor a proper shepherd.

My two cats I had chosen within a week right after halloween a few years ago both seen at different pet stores. I am against buying pets from a store and prefer breeders because you are guranteed quality and know where it atleast came from and how it personality could turn out from how the parents were. But there was just something about these two that i saw in them that I just had to have them so being only I think 15 at the time I had to convince my mother to purchase them and yayy she did. An orange tabby and a black and grey tabby - both males. The orange one is Pumpkin because it was right after halloween and the black one is Rush named after the Edmonton Rush Lacrosse Team as it was their inaugral year when I purchased him. (plus im obessed with lacrosse)

*Sorry for the dogs' sideways pictures.*

This is Bella at 9 months in my DP it's the day I found her.









Pumpkin (1.5yrs) - best picture I could get he's always moving around.









Rush (1.5yrs) 









Pepper - my oldest at 8yrs


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Other than my three fish, I have two animals.

Bandit - He's a yorkie/bichon mix. He's a year old and has absolutely everyone in the house wrapped around his little paw. Last November, I randomly asked to go to see the puppies while we were out to eat, I saw him and played with him for awhile and that was it. The next morning we went back and got him. 









Then there's Graham - he's a robo dwarf hamster. I just got him, but he's so cute, I just want to sqeeze his little sunflower-filled pouches. Lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh!! Graham is SOOOO adorable!  I miss my hammies!

Iheartmyfishies: my bettas are drooling over seeing your sea monkeys. LOL


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks. I suddenly really wanted a hamster again, I don't know why, so I went and got one.  I had two in the past but never a dwarf hamster so it should be interesting.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wow Graham is to cute!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

k stiles said:


> wow Graham is to cute!


 Thanks! That picture of Mulligan is sooo adorable!


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

I am just getting back into having fish. I had a few bettas when I was younger and missed having them. I have added Turq (short for turquoise, there's a little in his tail) to my menagerie (as my family calls it). The dogs are Daisy (mix between Australian Shepherd and Black Lab) and Lizzy (shelter rescue-mix between shepherd, husky, pitt, and beagle). Sunny is my sun conure and he has a bird buddy named Pipp (a parakeet-not pictured). I also have a leopard gecko named Spot. He started out as a class pet but the temperatures where too inconsistent in my classroom. Sorry for the big pictures I haven't figured out how to put them into the message.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, such gorgeous dogs and kitties AND some adorabe rats, snakes and birds. I always wanted a snake. 

Currently I have 2 cats (Grey Lexi and Torti Kira) and a Basset Hound (Molly). I also have a creek behind my house that provides me with more ducks then I need. Most of them are Mallards and some are leucistic (not albino but still very pretty):


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE your dog!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pics everyone!!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Adoreable pets! I personally have 1 other pet besides my fish








Razen my Calico! She's a prissy one, but we love her


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

SaylorKennedy said:


> Then there's Graham - he's a robo dwarf hamster. I just got him, but he's so cute, I just want to sqeeze his little sunflower-filled pouches. Lol.


 So I got my hamster at the beginning of the week and you should wait a couple of days before trying to hold them so they get used to the environment and calm down some, upon investigating I found out that my little Graham is a girl! 
So I renamed her Tegan.  I saw that name a little while ago on a poll here and really like it, plus I like the band Tegan and Sara.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I have lots of pets 

I have 4 cats: Lucy, Ricky, Milo, and Bindi
They are all rescues and are my constant companions 

Also my 2 beautiful Arabian horses: My first boy Scharm, and my younger girl Lily who is my current training project. I love them to death and could rant and rave about them forever lol!

And my fish of course....I also have a brother- does he count as a pet !

Unfortunately I don't seem to have any good pics of my animals on the computer right now. I know I have some on discs, but I gotta go run now so maybe later.


----------



## gahooie (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so jealous of everyone's pets! There's this stray that I found at my mother's house and I wish I could keep him. He is the coolest cat ever! He has this wild cat persona but is cuddly like a teddy bear. I'm trying to find a home for him now actually. I'm hoping my grandmother will take him. He needs someone that will take him to the vet, get him fixed, etc. If anyone lives in FL and wants an awesome one-of-a-kind kitty, give me a shout!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I sooooo would if I lived in Florida! I love my fish and everything, but I miss my cat so much. I can't cuddle or sleep with my bettas. xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My cat used to sleep with me and whenever I so much as moved a muscle, she'd hiss at me and jump off the bed in a huff! lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol! That's my cat exactly...then he will come back in 5 minutes, act as if nothing has happened, and repeat the whole thing over again.


----------



## gahooie (Oct 2, 2009)

lol! That's cute! I'm more of a dog person if I had to choose, but there's still something about cats that I just love.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cats have pretty unique personalities. We have one in our neighborhod who, if he doesn't want to have anything to do with you, will walk right by you with his little nose in the air.lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I would say I'm a big cat person, even though Smokey's been my only one. I just love how they think they're the center of the universe, lol. So much personality. 

I like dogs too, but mostly looking at them and not actually taking care of them. Their smell ind of bothers me.


----------



## gahooie (Oct 2, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> I would say I'm a big cat person, even though Smokey's been my only one. I just love how they think they're the center of the universe, lol. So much personality.
> 
> I like dogs too, but mostly looking at them and not actually taking care of them. Their smell ind of bothers me.


I think it has a lot to do with how well they are groomed. My last two dogs I had did not stink but they had their own unique scent. My grandmother's dog always smells nice. Then again, she has a very "frou frou" dog that she pampers like its her baby (funny because her name IS Baby). And her fur smells better than my hair. And that's quite sad.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol! Every animal has their own specific scent anyway. And of course, some of them stink more than others-I used to have a best friend who had the sweetest cat, but he STANK. 

But just overall, dogs have a specific scent that I don't like. Even if it's faint, it still bothers me. Same thing with hamsters. My sister used to have a pair of dwarf hamsters. Very cute, but I didn't like their smell.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My neighbor has a bichon frise and she doesn't keep up with her grooming and she smells so bad sometimes I can't hardly stand it! She's always dirty. Her owner won't put out the money that it takes to keep up a dog like that. That poor dog sits in front of me and pants and her breath is bad enough to kill an elephant!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Bandit gets his hair cut every 5-6 weeks otherwise he gets really shaggy, so he never smells bad. And I brush his teeth all the time so his breath smells good, lol, he likes the bacon flavored toothpaste. I have a thing about teeth, though, it is why I want to be a dentist.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I wish my neighbor would brush her dog's teeth! Her breath STINKS!! lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

My cat's breath smells horrid too. But all hell breaks loose if you try to groom him. :roll:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm a cat person too. I lost my girl of 17 years and that's why we got my Basset Hound Molly (who I LOVE). Bugs (my old girl) had been with me since I was 19. I still miss her. She was the most exceptional cat I've ever had. She played fetch, she'd let you hold her like a baby, she was so beautiful. So here she is:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Omgggg! She was so pretty! But 17 years is a good life for a cat, I'm glad she spent a happy life with you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's beautiful!! I had mine for 18 years. She's been gone for almost 20 years now.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful beautiful cat!!!!!

I do all my own grooming on my Poodle, so he is never shaggy! I can't stand it when his face is half fuzzy! LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4110996116/ This is Mackenzie, one of the dogs I pet sit for.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

http://s554.photobucket.com/albums/jj419/KaylaKiwified/?action=view&current=101_1259.flv

Loki  My hand changed so many colors in this...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty cool. Howlong is he?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He's about a foot  His coloring is all off in the video, but it's because the camera just sucks. I just now realized Loki has mites, which are little bugs, like a snake's type of flea. Now I have to go buy some meds for him -.-;


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He is SOOO cute CodeRed!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awwww, poor thing!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm so jealous! I've never had a dog or a reptile. My mom is scared of them both. I've only ever had cats and hamsters. Bernard is my first fish.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Same with my mom. She has a very bad phobia of snakes and doesn't like dogs because she was raised in a Muslim background. She was willing to make an exception for my sister, though, since my sister was saving up so hard for a dog. Now her and May get along quite well.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I'm sure if Loki could read or understand English, he would be very happy  He's such a sweetie that I'm SO glad I got him. I'm more attached to him than I am to my cats or dog!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I loved my snakes when I had them. I got my Cornsnake, Flip when he was Loki's size and when I had to give him away he was between 4-5 feet. I got Norbert when he was just a baby too, and he was around 2.5-3 feet when I gave him away too. 
Here are some pics from feeding time :-D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Woah! Amazing Ball python! Love his coloring!

(I did edit this, because I typed up something that made me look like a moron )


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks, we called him our "special" snake. He would always try to eat the mice backwards, and just generally acted like he was missing a few brain cells haha


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds cute, haha. I love the "special" animals, myself. I love how... kind of innocent they are


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

I miss my cat and dogs. 
I had a domestic short hair cat named mittens. We resuced her when she was barely six inches. She was black and white and she had this funny little black patch on her mouth where it looked like she lapped up ink. I love her so much, she was so mean to everyone but me. 
Then I had a dapple "hot dog" dog. ( cant spell!) She was a princess! Razzle was her name and she was so friendly! 
And my cuddle buddy was my dog Mickey who was a golden new findland mix. 90lbs and thought he was a lap dog!
He use to jump on the trampoline with me and eat freezer pops. He was all back with a white spot on his chest.

Sadly my mom gave away my cat after 15 years. I was stationed in VA and my parents moved to a place that doesn't allow pets.

Razzle passed some time ago... old age.

Mickey passed away on his birthday. We still don't know why.

So now I have fish. My two bettas.


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Since I can now post pictures, here's some of our outdoor cats.
Shiloh is the brown shorthair and Tarragon is the orange longhair. They are both very sweet and love attention, Shiloh is my baby, and if he wants to be held and if I don't pick him up he will jump on me and cling.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty cats!!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Adorable snakes and cats!


----------

